# My Index 55 project



## bodaver32 (Jan 2, 2014)

*My Index 55 project - new pics added 1.13.14*

Hello,

I am new to the board, mainly because I just purchased the below mill and have started cleaning it up and restoring it.  Bear with me as I probably will be asking all types of questions and such others that own a similar mill.

I have been wanting a mill for a few years but could not find one that was not massive to fit in my garage and moving it was another problem I faced.  I then found on posted on my local Craig's List.  I call the guy and talked to him about it and it sounded promising.  I went to look and it and it was a good size for the garage, ran well and was tight and the guy offered to move it for me at no cost!  Sold.

I figured I would post some pics along the way..

This is my first photo if it in the garage.  The second photo is it after removal of most items and a good cleaning.  I still have to do work on the table as there are some bearings I want to replace.  

I have started stripping the paint, but not down to bare metal as I am going to sand and touch up the "bondo" layer under the paint.  Most of the parts removed have been cleaned/bead blasted and primed.

I now am trying to source the simple parts such as bearings, belts (especially the flat one for the power quill feed), thumb screws, etc.  McCaster - Carr seems to have most of the parts.


----------



## toolman (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking good! Wish I could find a smaller one like that. Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## Mister Ed (Jan 7, 2014)

I was looking at that mill online and was trying to work things out to look at it, once the weekend came. Then poof, it was gone ... good for you!


----------



## icore3user (Jan 7, 2014)

It looks like you have the Super 55, mine is just a regular 55, the Supers had the switch for forward / reverse on the top by the front pulley, normal 55's has them on the lower left side of the column, you can still get parts for the mills at Wells Index. I have mine semi painted mine, and have not replaced the quill bearings or have had it reground to R8 by Wells Index. The quill feed belt on mine was in good condition.

- Al


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 7, 2014)

That 50 amp power cord heavy enough?)

Nice mill!  Hope you like it just as much as I like my 645 mill.

Ken


----------



## comstock-friend (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome to the Index 55 sub group! See mine at:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/16975-My-Model-55-s-n-3878-(Made-1951-same-as-me)

What is the bulge on the lower right hand side of the column??? A lubricator????

John Friend

- - - Updated - - -

I handled the paint same as you: sanded, cleaned, bondo'd and painted. Fine after several years. Did NOT strip to bare iron!!! Paint is catalyzed Benjamin-Moore Industrial Coatings. Maybe I went too light on the gray. Shows the way oil very easily...

John Friend

- - - Updated - - -

I think 4gsr answered my question, the bulge is a disconnect and the cord attachment.

John Friend


----------



## bodaver32 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, the item on the right side is an electrical box.  I have since removed it and the power cord.  I am going to go with a VFD and a lighter power cord.

I have finally reached the end of cleaning greasy parts and inspecting everything.  I have sourced all the bearing that I need, there are five oil seals I would like to replace and am having a hard time sourcing a duplicate.  I may have to break down and call Wells - Index.  One in on the right side of the quill and the other four are on the power feed gearbox.

The table and saddle have now been removed.  I hoped to post pics tonight.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 8, 2014)

A local bearing house can match up the seals for you.  They may not be the same brand, or have the same lip, but dimensionally, they will fit and replace the existing ones.  They are not that expensive!
Ken


----------



## bodaver32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I got all the old paint off this weekend and began touching up the Bondo.  I am not going to go crazy with it, I just want to fix the gouges and chips.  It is a slow process.  Hopefully, I will get some primer on the column next weekend - but I have a lot of sanding to do...

I thought this was interesting.  This "J010" was painted on between the Bondo layer and the factory paint layer.  I am speculating that is how the identified mills as they built them?  It was a very thin paint, I guess so it would not show through the top coat.


----------



## Bobf (Jan 13, 2014)

That is interesting. When I had my table/saddle off I took a 7"grinder with wire cup to the knee and took it down to cast iron. As I whisked away the green/bondo coating I don't recall anything written anywhere, of course I wasn't really looking for it.


----------



## bodaver32 (Jan 23, 2014)

Got my column painted this last weekend.  Have three major parts to clean and paint before I can start reassembling it.  I have the motor, power feed and the pulley guard/motor base to clean, touch up and paint.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 23, 2014)

That looks excellent!!!

Chuck


----------



## Bobf (Jan 23, 2014)

WOW! Looks probably better than new, great job.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 24, 2014)

Oooh, pretty! :whistle: :biggrin:  At the same time it makes me sad though as I know that neither my mill, lathe, or any other piece of "heavy" equipment I own will ever look that nice. 

Looking forward to seeing it finished,

-Ron


----------



## bodaver32 (Feb 3, 2014)

Progress photo as of this weekend.  I have the motor apart to put new bearings in it, figured I would replace them while the motor was off the machine.

I purchased a single phase motor to replace the 3-phase table feed motor since I will be powering the mill motor with a VFD.  

Next weekend I hope to get the table feed motor and gearbox mounted.


----------



## genec (Feb 3, 2014)

this may help in the future, its and index 847 Keith does a fine job of explaining how works.  Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf9dqTijhnk&feature=c4-overview&list=UUyjwQ6oz4cqqtEcWGboSU3g


----------



## bodaver32 (Feb 13, 2014)

It is getting closer!  I have ordered the VFD and hope to have it installed this weekend.  I am going to install the VFD remote into the original On/Off switch location in the pulley shroud.

Latest pics.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 13, 2014)

*GREAT JOB!*

Very nicely done. You do very good work. I bet you can't wait to make it work? I hope you have a lot of planned projects for it? We will want to see it in action. :goodjob:


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks bout like a new one now. Sweet


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 13, 2014)

I doubt that it came out of the factory looking that good.  Impressive!

-Ron


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: My Index 55 project - new pics added 1.13.14*

Well done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevewatr (Mar 26, 2014)

I know where there is one of these for sale in central Massachusetts, if anyone is interested, email me at stevewatr@hotmail.com.

I know the owner, and it is currently not listed for sale anywhere. I was going to buy it, but I am in the middle of a deal for a model 847.

He was asking $800. The feed drive assembly was removed, and it had a windshield wiper motor on it for feed when he got it. I hear that is not an uncommon fix. He removed the motor, so it is manual right now.

Steve.


----------



## engineerpower (Apr 11, 2014)

What belt did you use for the power downfeed? 

Great job on the machine


----------



## stevewatr (Apr 11, 2014)

engineerpower said:


> What belt did you use for the power downfeed?
> 
> Great job on the machine



Did you try the manufacturer? I know they replacement parts for the newer mills:

*701 West Clay Ave.*
*Muskegon, MI 49440-1064*
*TEL: (231) 759-0950*
*FAX: (231) 728-7456*
*E-MAIL: wellsindex@aol.com
*
Steve W.


----------



## bodaver32 (Apr 11, 2014)

I ordered it from McMaster Carr. You can special order their flat belts in any size you need for a reasonable price.


----------



## Mister Ed (Apr 11, 2014)

bodaver - How do you like the mill, now that you've had a chance to put her to work? Trying to go and look at one this weekend.


----------

